# What's wrong with Giada?



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I was flipping channels and came across Giada doing an episode on greek foods.  I thought I'd see what she has to say about greek food.  Aside from saying little silly things like "Mint is to greeks what basil is to Italians" and "Oregano is like the greek parsley" she said something that actually bugged me.  I'm just paraphrasing here but it was something like "coming up I'm going to make a greek baklava but with a mediterranean twist." 

What's wrong with that sentence and is it just me?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Baklava doesn't seem to be of Greek origin. The word itself is given Turkish etymology. It ranges throughout the middle east into Afghanistan.

She might have been giving it flavors from more western parts of the Med but as I didn't see the episode I have no idea about this.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Regardless of whether baklava is greek or turkish.... isn't it already mediterranean???  Is italian food the only mediterranean food?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Italian food is not the only cuisine of the med, no. But I didn't see what she did to say whether I want to critique that aspect or not..


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Naw, EVERYBODY knows that Algerian food is the ONLY Mediterranean, or is that Egyptian, wait, it is Lebanese, no it is ????


----------

